# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Vdes në Angli 23-vjeçari nga Shkodra !!

## Shpirt Njeriu

Një 23-vjeçar nga fshati Shtoj i Ri ka humbur jetën gjatë një aksidenti automobilistik në Angli. 
Ngjarja e rëndë ka ndodhur mesnatën e së dielës, në kohën që Çlirim Buliqi po kthehej në shtëpinë e tij, nga puna. Lajmi i hidhur ka ardhur gjatë ditës së djeshme tek familjarët e 23-vjeçarit, që priste të pajisej me dokumente të rregullta qëndrimi. Sipas familjarëve të Buliqit, i afërmi i tyre është përplasur pas një peme dhe ka humbur jetën. Ne po përpiqemi të gjithë që të mund të sjellim trupin e Çlirimit për ta varrosur në vendlindjen e tij,-tha një familjar i viktimës. 23-vjeçari nga fshati Shtoj i Ri kishte kohë që kishte emigruar në Angli. Vetëm për pak ditë, ai do të bëhej emigrant i ligjshëm në Angli, pasi priste dokumentet e qëndrimit. Por aksidenti automobilistik i preu jetën në mes emigrantit shqiptar. 

*Ngushellimet e mija per te afermit e tij,te rrojne vete*

Shpirt Njeriu

----------

